# Eczema in dogs



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, Does any of you know the best thing to put on Eczema?? My bitch seems to have a patch at the nape of her neck and back but I am reluctant to get her a chemical based cream/ointment from the vets as they have already given me Fuciderm but I feel it has made her skin generally worse, she is so sensitive. This has happened because she had a skin reaction to Promeris for flea control so I can't use that now but the areas have been dry then red when she scratches. I need something that will lubricate the skin and heal. I have been told I can use a really mild antiseptic cream like Savlon - do any of you use this??

Many thanks
Puppy Love x


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive used emollent (sp) for a lubricant in the past or e45 but i dont know about healing it


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks terriermaid ive got some E45 maybe thats all it needs to stop it from being dry and itchy, she then scratches it and opens it again and again so it just continues.

Puppy Love x


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you certain it is Ecxema - if so is it dry or wet ecxenma as I believe the treatment is quite different for each .
regards
sue

either way I do not think I would be tempted to put anything on it without veternary advise . altghoug if it is wet you should bathe it with antesetic - dry I cannot remember, think antibiotics are also used.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

It seems to be dry most of the time until she scratches it and takes the scab off then Its wet and open again. I have also been using Tea Tree lotion for dogs to clean the areas.

Puppy Love


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

in the past ive used hydrogen peroxide 50% to clean the scabs or hybiscrub both can be brought over the counter at the chemist.lol my girl has even been sensitive to teetree


----------

